

Ask HN: Maximum length of time to respond to an email? - doctorosdeck

Suppose a potential investor asks a question about your startup via email, what do you believe is the maximum length of time that should be taken to respond? Assuming the question is of moderate difficulty.
======
blasdel
I struggle with this kind of stuff too, I'll have drafts sitting around
forever while I ruminate on my writing. Asynchronous communication provides
the opportunity for perfectionism, and I have trouble resisting the urge to
over-edit.

The best trick is to parlay it into another medium, or at least send a brief
acknowledgement of receipt. Taking a complimentary tack works well: "Your
question was so insightful I will have trouble conveying a satisfactory answer
unless we chat"

------
icey
Don't make them wait. If you want to answer the question but need time to make
sure the answer is the correct one, I'd send them an email that basically says
"I want to give you the best answer I can to your inquiry, but it's going to
take me a little time to answer adequately. I'm working on it now, and I
should have it over to you by XXX"

Of course, you want to make sure you give them a realistic timeframe and make
sure you commit to it.

Blasdel's tip about parlaying it to another medium is pretty good as well.

